# Who Here Daily Drives Their Lowrider?



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

The other day I pulled into the gas station, and someone came up and started talking about how summer was great because everyone pulls all of the classics out of the garage for the nice weather. They seamed to be shocked when I told them this was my daily driver, and even drove it in the snow this year. I know I am not the only one. I understand if you have a show winner, but mine is just nice enough to get consistent looks, but not so nice it is a bad idea to drive it year round. I always get an odd response from people when they find out it is the daily, why not?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I drive mine almost daily only time I dont is when it rains as dumbasses here drive stupid in the rain 



parked in the parking lot at work


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

one fine deuce :worship:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

I use to drive mine but it was messing up my tire every two weeks I had to buy tire because the tire will have a lot of air balls.. I still don't know why it happens


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

How much a arm extension you have on your car


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

my 60 Bel-Air is the only car I got so I drive it every where.I do not barrow cars and I hate driving newer cars, if something fucks up I'll catch a ride, but I do not like to drive other cars. It's not done (but it does get closer with every pay check) and strangely I still get a lot of thumbs up, and Compliments. Also my god for all you people who drive daily have you ever had someone CONSTANTLY Tell you to buy another car and make your lowrider a Weekend toy (you know something to work on but drive every once and awhile). If I wanted another car I'd buy another car. 


Edit: Since everyone posted a pic of theres.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Shit i drive my 87 ls t top with 2 pump 4 batt 3/4 ext a arms everyday the newest car i ever had was my 91 blazer and i had switches on that people trip out but i only like old cars lol when i was in high school i had a 81 cutlass and a 81 monte and my 91 blazer i was pullin hoes all day thought i was cool (of course i lived with my parents and didn't pay no bills lol)but long story short every car ive had was daily driven


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

regal ryda said:


> I drive mine almost daily only time I dont is when it rains as dumbasses here drive stupid in the rain
> 
> 
> 
> parked in the parking lot at work


Very nice


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I drive my 67 4-5 times per week. To work and back.


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

regal ryda said:


> I drive mine almost daily only time I dont is when it rains as dumbasses here drive stupid in the rain
> 
> 
> 
> parked in the parking lot at work


I have only seen on '62 in the last few years on the streets. And the jackass fucked up a near mint car with 22's... Your's is gorgeous! One thing I hate about living in Seattle is the full on lack of a decent Oldschool Lowrider scene. Fucking bullshit hipsters are taking over with the Bio-Diesel this and that and mopeds. I'm fucking over it. But I love it when hipsters get angry when you call them hipsters. Every single one of them think they invented the "Style"...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Back in the day, a persons lo lo was his main if not only? car.. You went to work in it,,(if you had a job) 
you went to the movies, you went to the store for your mom, ect ect..
I've never had a pristine show type ride.. but I have not been without a lifted GM car of some form or another for 20 years.... But now most of my lowriding is done right hear on the internet!


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

NFA Fabrication said:


> The other day I pulled into the gas station, and someone came up and started talking about how summer was great because everyone pulls all of the classics out of the garage for the nice weather. They seamed to be shocked when I told them this was my daily driver, and even drove it in the snow this year. I know I am not the only one. I understand if you have a show winner, but mine is just nice enough to get consistent looks, but not so nice it is a bad idea to drive it year round. I always get an odd response from people when they find out it is the daily, why not?


*I wouldn't driving my ride as a daily, too many ASIANS & ARABS that CAN'T DRIVE FOR SHIT* *in the Bay Area.... No playing around, that's real talk!!!*


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *I wouldn't driving my ride as a daily, too many ASIANS & ARABS that CAN'T DRIVE FOR SHIT* *in the Bay Area.... No playing around, that's real talk!!!*


*And PROBABLY most of them don't like to carry any Insurance cause there cheap asses!!! *:buttkick::twak:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

I drive my cutty or monte daily!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Why build a car if you cant enjoy it on a daily basis


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

tpimuncie said:


>



I love your car, I love love love your trunk set up! those are the DUMP'S of NO RETURN, valve's !


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

NFA Fabrication said:


> I have only seen on '62 in the last few years on the streets. And the jackass fucked up a near mint car with 22's... Your's is gorgeous! One thing I hate about living in Seattle is the full on lack of a decent Oldschool Lowrider scene. Fucking bullshit hipsters are taking over with the Bio-Diesel this and that and mopeds. I'm fucking over it. But I love it when hipsters get angry when you call them hipsters. Every single one of them think they invented the "Style"...





CustomMachines said:


> one fine deuce :worship:





Mr Solorio said:


> Very nice


Thanks fellas just trying to keep a nice old chevy outta the crusher


Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *I wouldn't driving my ride as a daily, too many ASIANS & ARABS that CAN'T DRIVE FOR SHIT* *in the Bay Area.... No playing around, that's real talk!!!*


I get that too here


----------



## Mufdvr762 (Apr 30, 2013)

nice low rider I see you keep it gangster, I've heard of them kind of alarms.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> I love your car, I love love love your trunk set up! those are the DUMP'S of NO RETURN, valve's !


Lol thanls


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i drive my caddy throughout the year, i live up north in connecticut so we do get blizzards and shit, but i had to get accumulators all around, i kept breaking belts in tires and shit because our roads are fucked up


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

My girl gaffled my daily, so I don't have a choice


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


>



Beautiful car and awesome trunk hardware!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

My daliy candy and chrome.. Acblown


----------



## TxTone (Oct 2, 2012)

My daily


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> I love your car, I love love love your trunk set up! those are the DUMP'S of NO RETURN, valve's !


to funny lmao!!


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

I have a question you guys (OP Here). I am extending/molding my upper A-arms next weekend (Building new front shock mounts this weekend). Bagged on SS-7's all around. Thinking 3/4" extension. thoughts of the Pro's/Con's of daily driving with extended uppers? Also modding for higher lock-up, but mostly to eliminate the rough top out while riding high.


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

I drive mine every day! in fact, I really don't have a choice because at the present time it is the only car that is registered in my name. I roll an all original 64 that just turned 49000 on the od. original paint, interior,283, powerglide and even has the original spare in the trunk that appears to have never been used. it is a 4 door (I don't mind the extra doors) but hey, its a 64. no one ever gives me shit about the extra doors accept for this site. I love it, the wife loves it and my daughter loves it. that's what matters! but yeah, I roll mine everywhere including the central Illinois snow. the only problem I have had is I blew out the original lower radiator hose in feb. getting ready to put a 3 pump setup in her. 2 reds old school and one cce comp. its got cragars, cherry bombs and curb feelers. she need new paint but I love her and she has treated me good every day. love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

309whiteboy said:


> I drive mine every day! in fact, I really don't have a choice because at the present time it is the only car that is registered in my name. I roll an all original 64 that just turned 49000 on the od. original paint, interior,283, powerglide and even has the original spare in the trunk that appears to have never been used. it is a 4 door (I don't mind the extra doors) but hey, its a 64. no one ever gives me shit about the extra doors accept for this site. I love it, the wife loves it and my daughter loves it. that's what matters! but yeah, I roll mine everywhere including the central Illinois snow. the only problem I have had is I blew out the original lower radiator hose in feb. getting ready to put a 3 pump setup in her. 2 reds old school and one cce comp. its got cragars, cherry bombs and curb feelers. she need new paint but I love her and she has treated me good every day. love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I drove my regal for 4 years on 13's, year round in the snow, salted streets, and rain here in Chicago. Grocery store, to work, sledding with the kids, anywhere and anytime. Didn't have juice then but was scrapping everyday on cut springs. Only bad thing was the wipers just dont move fast enough, 13's in snow is fine but on ice is sketchy, and i would always be gassing the car up. That's why I named the car Daily Rider. Now a days it's a weekend car in the nice months.


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

sweet bro! im glad im not the only one that braves their low on the icy streets of Illinois! people ask me why I drive it in the winter. my response is why the fuck not?!?!?! the danm heater works better in my 49 year old chevy than some new cars. I know all about putting gas in the tank though. I visit the gas station literally every day and put no less than a dub in the tank. but if you wanna play you gotta pay! its worth every penny to me!!!!!!!!


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

:nicoderm:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

Been driving my lincoln for the last year to work everyday ... 22 miles round trip on 13's rollin on the 99 freeway







then i get it detailed for the car shows...


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

i painted this and tuned it up and driving it on a daily now for bout 2weeks


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

wish more people daily drove their lowriders but it seems to be a thing of the past


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

I used to but got tired of people trying to steal it at the grocery store


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

Frogg said:


> I used to but got tired of people trying to steal it at the grocery store


You just gotta stop shopping at Food For Less


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Frogg said:


> I used to but got tired of people trying to steal it at the grocery store


get an alarm on that 4 door ford


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> wish more people daily drove their lowriders but it seems to be a thing of the past


How's the cruising over here on the East Side? Look they did their fair share of cruising in Yak


----------

